# Happy Birthday # 11 to my ❤️ Dog



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

aww Happy Birthday!! He looks so adorable!


----------



## Mimi102 (Feb 21, 2021)

Edelweiss is beautiful 🥰


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Happy 11th Birthday, Kitzi! xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

* 🍰🍭🎉🎁🎈HAPPY 11TH BIRTHDAY KITZI! 🍰🍭🎉🎁🎈*

 * I know your special day will be filled with lots of your favorite treats.* 

💌💝💕*We love you so very much & are overjoyed we get to share birthday wishes with you!* 💌💝💕

*You sure are looking handsome in your birthday photo!*


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Happy 11th birthday Kitzel!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Kitzel. I hope you and sis and mommy and daddy have a great day. i hope heat and water back on?


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Thank you all! We were going to take Kitzi to lunch down in Austin, but everything is closed. Water is being rationed & we lost power again the night before from 7:15 PM until 1:15ish----it was supposed an unrelated problem to the storm ??? Most stores had to throw out all perishables so things have been a little crazy w/availability of food. They are expected to get some deliveries this week. Anyhow we picked up some food & ate on the deck in our sun spot, but the big hawk kept swooping down (I think he is hungry due to the storm) & we had to put the pups in the house. Later we took the stroller & went for a long walk. K & L got a couple of sweet potato fries -- which both love but never get! 
We will try again when the weather allows!


----------



## Mal-shi Mom (Dec 26, 2020)

Happy Birthday to your sweet furbaby!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

He is so handsome 💕
Happy birthday Kitzel 🎈


----------



## Melitx (Apr 25, 2014)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## Nani's Mom (Jan 20, 2020)

Happy birthday!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> Thank you all! We were going to take Kitzi to lunch down in Austin, but everything is closed. Water is being rationed & we lost power again the night before from 7:15 PM until 1:15ish----it was supposed an unrelated problem to the storm ??? Most stores had to throw out all perishables so things have been a little crazy w/availability of food. They are expected to get some deliveries this week. Anyhow we picked up some food & ate on the deck in our sun spot, but the big hawk kept swooping down (I think he is hungry due to the storm) & we had to put the pups in the house. Later we took the stroller & went for a long walk. K & L got a couple of sweet potato fries -- which both love but never get!
> We will try again when the weather allows!



Hope it improves now that it is warming up. I read that the only thing left in many stores is celery. It actually has becomes a mime - empty produce shelves that are still brimming with celery. 
Casper and I are heading out for a walk with his stroller - he loves looking around. It is actually supposed to get to the 40s today here.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OH! Yes. We were in Austin yesterday for Covid vaccine #2 & popped in to the groc store on the way back---yikes---so little on the shelves still. Fortunately due to my years in Greece & endless strikes I am (by my entire family) labeled as "the hoarder!" So we are ok. We don't drink normal milk or eat normal bread but I am a fresh produce freak---and that is what was missing mainly. That is funny about the celery mime! 
On a good note: D does not have c-diff or any pathogens. I am still waiting for my test results to come back!
Have a "warm" walk w/Casper! It sounds like retirement agrees w/you?


----------



## crazylady (Aug 30, 2019)

Happy birthday Kitzi from Erin and Sugarplum


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

edelweiss said:


> OH! Yes. We were in Austin yesterday for Covid vaccine #2 & popped in to the groc store on the way back---yikes---so little on the shelves still. Fortunately due to my years in Greece & endless strikes I am (by my entire family) labeled as "the hoarder!" So we are ok. We don't drink normal milk or eat normal bread but I am a fresh produce freak---and that is what was missing mainly. That is funny about the celery mime!
> On a good note: D does not have c-diff or any pathogens. I am still waiting for my test results to come back!
> Have a "warm" walk w/Casper! It sounds like retirement agrees w/you?


Such great news. It felt like Spring today - no breeze just sun and temps in the 40s, it was a great long walk. I love having the time to cook and someone is glued to me 24/7 now.


----------



## Coster (Oct 26, 2015)

OMG!!! Soooo Adorable!!!! Happy BIRTHDAY BABYDOLL KITZEL!!!!!! 
LOVE LOVE THAT Photo!! What a Cutie!!!!


----------

